# TT POLL



## baker (May 13, 2002)

What happened to the idea of putting a link to the TT poll website?

http://www.ajbaker.org.uk/garage/ttmain.asp

Andrew


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

when / if I get around to doing the SP1.3.1 release of the site I plan to do it then.
It's not been forgotten!


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Super, keep up the good work!


----------

